# Preventative measure before period?



## caputsky (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi, I was wondering if anyone had any advice for preventative measures to take before your period comes? Lately, my IBS-D has been totally out of control right before and usually on the first 2-3 days of my period. I am on BC as well (Yasmin) and am really hoping that is not making my issues worse. Is there anything anyone takes or does beforehand to help them with exascerbated IBS symptoms during their period? It's getting to the point where on the first day of my period I can barely function at work, or have to choose to not eat for most of the day







Any advice or help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!!


----------



## blondeoverblue24 (Oct 20, 2009)

I don't know how well you tolerate them, but I've found that taking NSAIDs a couple days before my period and throughout have helped. You may also want to talk to your GYN about switching birth control or taking the pills for longer periods of time so you have fewer periods. Often having fewer periods actually makes the periods you have lighter and a bit easier to manage.


----------



## itsmebaby (Apr 15, 2010)

Yes, I pretty much eat very little food - and only very "safe" foods; as well as take ibuprofen as soon as I know when its coming.I am on my second day of taking a progestin-only pill and am hoping that it will help with the worst of the ovulation and menstruation pain and diarrhea.


----------



## TanaG (Jul 11, 2009)

I don't want to scare you or anything but I've been on something similar to Yasmin and they gave me IBS. In a month after starting to take them I developed symptoms. I stopped taking them 5 months ago and it's only since then I've managed to slowly recover. I still have D 2 or 3 days before my period starts but it is not every month. I recommend anybody who's on BC to think carefully and remember exactly when your symptoms started or when they became worse and if they did in a few weeks after starting the BC then consider changing them or just quit. It will take time to recover but at least you WILL recover eventually.


----------



## caputsky (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi, I have been wondering if being on birth control makes my IBS worse. I read a previous post on this about people taking Yasmin and getting side effects related to IBS. I think there is even a forum for women who have taken this birth control and have suffered all kinds of horrible side effects as a result. Can you tell me how long you were on Yasmin? I was on it for about 7 months, but before that I was on birthcontrol for over two years, a different type. I'm just wondering if birth control in general is not good for me. Perhaps something to do with hormone balances? Anyway, thanks for your post, and I have taken myself off of Yasmin since Friday, so I'll be monitoring myself to see what the effects are (hopefully positive!)


----------



## TanaG (Jul 11, 2009)

I was on 2 different BC pills, last one lasted 2 months only. As my IBS started right after going on them I stopped about ...hmmm....4 months ago I think?







Anyway, I've been doing better and better since and almost back to my old self.


----------

